# Spice Grinder with Detachable Head (U.K)?



## ChocFingers (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi!

Looking for a coffee bean / nut and spice grinder in the U.K. Must have a detachable head. I had a Wahl James Martin one (70g capacity) which was ok but hard to wash as you couldn't detach the head (where you put the spices etc).

Looking for one under £30 with 60g or more capacity. Looking to buy one new if you could send me any links thanks. Haven't had any luck with net searches. If you could recommend one you have personally, even better.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2021)

I never wash my spice grinder because it's a coffee grinder that cannot get wet. After grinding spices, I put in a handful of rice and grind it to a powder. that takes care of any residual flavors from spices.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi *ChocFingers*,

I have something like you are probably looking for, which is a Chef Pro _Wet And Dry Food Grinder_.  It is so old, it probably isn't even made any longer, but there are others out there - just look up "wet and dry grinder", or simply "wet grinder".  I don't know what is available there, or what your voltage is there, but I'm sure there are similar grinders there.  Here's one 220v one I saw on Amazon - says "not for USA", though I don't know if the link will come up for you.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-SF-28...grinder&qid=1610650676&sprefix=wet+gr&sr=8-13


----------

